
Japanese bookshop stocks only one book at a time - tosh
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/dec/23/japanese-bookshop-stocks-only-one-book-at-a-time
======
oldmancoyote
This works because a bookseller can return unsold books. So, he is not stuck
with unsold stock that accumulates.

Other kinds of products may be more difficult to fit into this scheme.

